# Co-sleeping in a Loft Bed?



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm just wondering if anyone has ever done this or has thoughts about it. We are moving into a small apartment, so I'm trying to think of ways to give us more useable space. It doesn't seem like younger kids in a loft bed would be safe since kids aren't supposed to be using top bunk beds until age 6. Loft beds are essentially the same as a loft bed, but in this case the child would be in bed with a parent. In our case, the child in question is 4.


----------



## zksgreen (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds dangerous, maybe you could loft storage or something instead.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

That's what I was thinking. Oh, well. I don't really need more storage. I just need more places for "activites". I have no idea where I'll be able to set a place for my sewing stuff. At least she'll be 6 soonish.

Editied because I said she'd be 8 "soonish", instead of 6.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

all lofts I've seen have a fairly large space around the bed and a railing with only the stairs being the dangerous part. As long as the ladder/stairs weren't too steep I think a 4yr old could handle it (I would let them go the the bathroom in the middle of the night though) Maybe you could have the "top space" for adults only (you could even keep the ladder put away so the dc aren't tempted


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

My 3yo has a loft bed to herself and is fine in it. No, it's not recommended, but you know your kid better than the bed manufacturer.


----------



## sarah0404 (May 28, 2006)

I used to co-sleep with my baby in an Ikea loft bed. Probably extremely dangerous.... but it was the best sleep I ever had up there. Because of the bars all round the bed it didn't feel as if I was about to roll off the edge like I did in an ordinary bed. Our bed fitted perfectly in an alcove in the livingroom. I had my desk and sewing machine underneath it







DH slept on the outside and baby would sleep in the middle or next to the wall. (baby is 4 now







)

I think it would be quite safe for a 4 year old to sleep in a loft bed with an adult. It's a great idea if you need more space. The first place we lived had one bedroom, and there were 4 of us. Fold up or extendable tables and stackable chairs are good too. (not for sleeping on obviously! But they do give you more useable space and then can be stacked away again when not in use)

Oh, the midwives weren't particularly impressed when they saw our loft bed. Apparently you "need" a bed to deliver a baby.


----------



## emikey (Dec 6, 2004)

We co-slept in a loft bed for the first 6 months (then we moved). Our loft was in an alcove and had walls on three sides. Only the foot of the bed was open. We started out with the baby in a snuggle nest, until he outgrew it. When he could roll over we barricaded the edges either with big pillows (including a full-body pillow, which was very helpful) or with our own bodies, sleeping across the entrance to the loft. Now that he can crawl it would be a problem, but at the beginning it was totally fine.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

DH and I slept in a loft bed when we were first married. I don't think it is too dangerous for a four year old. That is JMO though.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah0404*
I used to co-sleep with my baby in an Ikea loft bed.

That's what I was considering getting. Dh and I have separate beds for religious reasons and comfort. I sleep with the baby (1 year old) all the time. Dd1 (4 years old) has her own room (and will also have her own room in the new apartment). She starts out the night there, but she generally comes into our room sometime in the middle of the night. Often it is before midnight, so she spends a lot of time in bed with one of us. I thought I would be on the floor bed; that way I could get in an out easily to pee the baby, plus I would be more scared to have a little baby up so high than my 4 yo. Dh and dd1 (4 yo) would be sleeping in the loft. I sleep with dd1 sometimes, too, but I wouldn't want to commit to doing all the time. I don't think the Ikea one has any space around the mattress, but I could be wrong. If dh was on the outside and dd on the inside maybe it wouldn't be too bad. I guess I will just see if dh feels comfortable with it. The one thing I didn't like about the Ikea one is that the ladder can't be put away. I'd like to be able to put away or block the ladder somehow so that I wouldn't have to worry about dds getting up there without us or using it as a play place.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emikey*
Our loft was in an alcove and had walls on three sides. Only the foot of the bed was open.

That sounds ideal.


----------

